# Rainy day tip!



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Pull up to a residence during a biblical deluge yesterday! Wait 2 mins then text, Noah has arrived, lets go! Pax had the brass juevos to text back, "give us a couple minutes to see if the rain lets up, there'll be an extra $20 in it for you." What?!! I'm supposed to chill till the rain stops like my time doesn't matter for your phantom 20 bucks? 

Right... I become instantly enraged and start plotting my cancel, pull away!
...wait till they come out... ensure doors are locked... pretend your trying to unlock for as long as possible... let them get good and soaked... sorry already cancelled... out!

Eh, they came out with 30 left on the timer. Jump in my car, 'woo crazy weather, can't believe it, you ok honey, what a storm!' I wasn't interested. Came straight to the point! Wasn't about to be, "tipped in the ap" again! 'Uh, there was talk of $20...' HE GAVE IT TO ME! Queue Beethoven's 9th!

$12 ride became $32 ride and got me back to my side of town where it was dry as a bone! Best part, I didn't let a tip promise go unfulfilled! Felt really good.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Great Story !


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Well done!!!


----------

